# 54 cm MXL w/Telekom paint on the Serotta forum



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Guys,

No connection to the seller, but here's a quick heads up on a mid 90s MXL w/Telekom paint that's for sale on the Serotta forum. The guy sent a couple of pics and some about it this morning. It has a 54 cm seat tube and a 54.8 top tube (stock geo?) which is too small for me. I've pasted a copy of the ad below. He mentions an EM aluminum fork on it. It is actually the correct, steel fork. 

He states that it is in excellent shape with very few miles. However, there is one small dent on the toptube. Also of note is that both chainstays are chromed. The sellers email address is (johnosgood)! AT! COMCAST DOT NET (remove the paranthesis, exclamation marks, etc).

This looks like a good deal. One could sell off the Ultegra bits and end up with a MXL frame for around $500.

Cheers,

Texbike

text is as follows:

Late 90's Eddy Merckx MX Leader for sale 
________________________________________
1997-1998ish Not 100% sure waht year it was made.

The Bike spent 80 percent of its time on the trainer. It is in really great shape and sure to be a classic, since EM is no loner making this frame. I tried to upload pictures but have not figured out how to do it yet. So I can e-mail pictures if you would like to see it.

Here is what you get:

Eddy Merckx MX Leader Road Bike. (Metallic black, pearl white, pink and purple) Retro style Eddy 
Men's Size -- 54cm 
Columbus Steel tubing 
Matching Eddy Merckx threaded blade style Aluminum fork 
Eddy Merckx Aluminum Road handle bar 

2002 era Ulterga Components -- 

Mavic Open Pro Rims with Ultegra Hubs 
12/23 Dura Ace Cassette 
Ultegra Octalink Crankset w/ 172.5 arms and 53X39 chain rings 
Ultegra Octalink Bottom Bracket 
Ultegra Rear Derailleur 
Ultegra Front Derailleur 
Ultegra Flightdeck Shifters/brake levers 
Ultergra front and rear brakes 
Campy threaded head set 
Ritchey Comp Seat post 
Avocet O2 Saddle w/ Ti rails 
Maxxis Xephyr Tires 
Time Magnesium Titan EQ pedals w/cleats

$900 bucks and its yours. $60 to box and ship.

PM me if interested. I live near the Detroit area in Michigan.


----------

